# How much hay should I feed my rabbit per day?



## winggx (Apr 12, 2012)

I was told that fresh hay should be given to a rabbit everyday.
Does it mean I have to fill the hay feeder with fresh hay in the beginning of the day, then throw away the remains in the end of the day and refill with fresh hay again?
If that is the case, then one pack of hay can be done in 3 days... which cost me about $13...
Is this the correct way to do?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 12, 2012)

I will just top up the hay. Unless it gets wet or something, then there is really no need to throw it out. 
Some rabbits will eat more than others, so there is not real set amount for how much to give.


----------



## nobunnynoclue (Apr 12, 2012)

Look into ordering timothy hay from a local feed store or farm. 
If that's not an option, then compare prices against some online store like sweetmeadowfarm.com. Hay can be as cheap as water if you know where to get it. And you need to supply your bunny with hay 24/7.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 15, 2012)

My rabbits get a handful of hay in the evenings only. If they get it twice daily they end up wasting the majority of it. 

I buy my hay from local farmers and can get a 60 to 70 pound bale which, right now, is lasting 3 rabbits well over a month, for about $6. 

Those little packs of hay from the feedstores just aren't worth your money when you could get so much more for so much less.  

Emily


----------



## 1234bunnies777 (Apr 15, 2012)

i throw out the hay when it gets dirty and yes they NEED unlimited amount of hay you should try buying hay from farms by the bail is is a ton cheeper


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 15, 2012)

We use orchard grass and keep the mangers full at all times. Finn gets his filled at least 5 times during the cou;rse of the day.


----------



## wendymac (Apr 16, 2012)

Mine have hay in front of them, all the time. I remove any that gets soiled (from the moms with litters), and replenish as needed. Some of mine eat a lot, some just pick at it.


----------



## Nela (Apr 18, 2012)

The general rule is to give them as much as they eat and if they don't eat much, find ways to make them eat it more. Lol.Like others mentioned, if it's wet or soiled, you'll need to remove that, otherwise you can just add to it.


----------

